# How to bath & and bum willy trims?



## Kt77

What's the best way to bath? I've been showering Bertie (not on his head) he gets very snarly and really doesn't like it but when he's rolled around in his poo it's a must!
Also I trimmed his bum hair but wondering about the hair on his willy? Should I snip it or leave it? He seems like he's getting stained from when he wee's as it drips off the end onto his stomach.


----------



## dmgalley

I trimmed it. Jake constantly had yellow belly. It is better now that he is bigger but trimming it does help.


----------



## susanb

I trim willy hair too (very carefully)!

We bath Gisgo in our bath normally, but use the shower attachment to wet him. In fact we found out the other day that he loves the shower in our en-suite ......so next time we may try putting him in there instead of the bath.


----------



## Kt77

Trim I will then, probably why Bertie smells the stinky pup with his yellow belly!


----------



## Duckdog

We bath Binky in our main bath with a jug to rinse  to get her comfortable (ish) with the experience the first couple of times we fed her sausage (mega number one gold treat for her) through out the whole experience. 

She now tolerates the bath, but if she spots her towel she legs it as she knows what's coming!


----------



## wilfiboy

I stand mine in the bath and use the shower attachment. I lie Wilf on his back to do his nether regions, I find it easier to do Wilf at least I can see what I'm not supposed to cut xx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Yes definitely trim the willy with a pair of bull nose scissors. Good luck!


----------



## Cat 53

I put Max in the kitchen sink. Then just pour fresh water over him to rinse him off. I also trimmed his willy hair pretty damn quickly when I noticed the wee tracking along it. Stupid design...willy hair!


----------



## Kt77

Any shampoo that will get rid of the stench?! Shampooed him last night and he's filthy again due to digging but its the wee smell I can't stand. Once he's had his final vac he's off to the groomers for a professional scrub the stinky pup!


----------



## susanb

I use pet head. I have a dry shampoo which is a spray and does not need rinsing. I spray onto kitchen roll and wipe him over with that. It works until the next time he wees on his hair!! You can buy special wipes, but they are more expensive that spray shampoo and kitchen roll.


----------



## JasperBlack

Hey Bertie's mum! I use tropiclean puppy shampoo it smells of coconut, I got it from Christies, through Amazon. Its extremely mild so it can be used more often than some shampoos.I also use pet head pup and fluff wipes for freshen ups. Also a pack of fragrance free baby wipes for bottom and willy wipes. I tend to wipe jasper after every tiddle, I also trimmed all his tummy hair near his willy the week he came home! Good luck with the willy trimming x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack

Oh forgot,I bath jasper in the sink too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci

I use the coconut Tropiclean also and it smells wonderfull! I definatley trim the willy hair (very carefully!) as Samis urine is very strong and it can be quite stinky!! Good luck!


----------



## Sam1

I hadn't even considered willy hair! I won't go into detail but I've needed to trim Max's bum hair this week....as normal he didn't care what i did to him. haha funny chap! He is booked into the groomers on a couple of weeks so there won't be much of him left


----------



## Kt77

I may trim a bit more of the belly hair his wee is really strong. Such a handsome boy but a smelly one!


----------



## colpa110

I have never trimmed Teds willy hair ( he is 7 months) but have never smelled wee on him either...I wonder if he has less than other dogs


----------



## susanb

colpa110 said:


> I have never trimmed Teds will hair ( he is 7 months) but have never smelled wee on him either...I wonder if he has less than other dogs


perhaps he keeps himself clean?


----------



## Kt77

Hasn't Ted got a companion? Maybe he/she cleans him?


----------



## Jedicrazy

He probably cleans himself Colin.....hmmmm wonder where he picked that habit up from?  :laugh:


----------



## colpa110

Jedicrazy said:


> He probably cleans himself Colin.....hmmmm wonder where he picked that habit up from?  :laugh:


Exactly what is it you are trying to say Clare


----------



## Jedicrazy

colpa110 said:


> Exactly what is it you are trying to say Clare


That your house is spotless of course!


----------



## Janene1968

Alfie absolutely loves to be showered. When I'm in the shower he stands at the side waiting to get the splashes of water off the bath. I bath him in our downstairs bath with the shower attachment he just stand there. I was also wondering about willy hair and whether to clip it,I think I might get hubby to do it !!!


----------

